# worth upgrading 4GB RAM to 6/8GB RAM?



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got 2x2GB RAM (4GB) at the moment on 64 bit windows 7. I do lots of gaming with different games, and am getting a GTX 275 soon. The rest of my specs are under my name. What sort of a difference would I see if I install another 2GB or 4GB on top of my already installed 4GB. I don't do anything really other than browsing the internet and gaming.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I doubt if there would be any noticable difference, games will not use the full memory, regardless of the OS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB of RAM is suitable for almost everything.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

You will need a better power supply after your upgrade.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I should have said, I've already decided to upgrade, and in fact the corsair 850 TX is the PSU I chose, take a look at this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/gtx-260-vs-gtx-275-a-376615.html#post2144015
Also, I'm only getting a GTX 260.

If I can find 2 GB stick of RAM cheap enough, I might get it anyway.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's best to buy matching pairs


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

heh, I suppose. I'll ask the guy that got them to get some more if it's cheap enough.


----------

